
You Can Now Add Custom Widget Galliers to *Any* Website - kimboslice
http://mashable.com/2008/07/10/widgetbox-custom-galleries-updat/
======
WillPrice
Thanks for posting this development. Mashable, as usual, did a nice job
covering the launch

